# Pierre Merlin



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 29, 2007)

Pierre Merlin, French Huguenot (d. July 27, 1603) studied theology in Geneva under Theodore Beza and later became a chaplain for Admiral Coligny. He was with Coligny hours before his assassination during the St. Bartholomew's Day Massacre (August 24, 1572) and made a dramatic escape from France to Geneva thereafter. He later became chief pastor of the Huguenot church at La Rochelle and was elected moderator of the national synods of the Reformed Church of France at Saint Foye (1578) and Vitre (1583). He wrote a notable commentary (sermons) on Esther (1591).


----------

